# A3 residuals



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Ask about part exchanging my A3 (Â£23k new) against a new BMW 120d (Â£26k). Â£16k I was offered!!! Cheeky git!! [smiley=rifle.gif] I guess I won't be changing cars then for a few years, when I should get about the same for it privately.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Why is the price of the BMW so high? Is that the fully loaded price? Can't quite get to grips with the look of it myself.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The 120d Sport is about Â£20k to start, then add leather, alloys, radio upgrade, xenons, electric this electric that. It piles up.

The 1 series is about the same price as the A3, like for like. But I think the A3 is more 3 series compact sized rather than 1 series. The 1 series is a smaller car for more money, essentially.


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

I hope you told him where to stand.

How many miles you done? and you still get offered 16K

Let me know how you get on, btw "sell private"

David Mann


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep, private is definitely the way to go.

Not bothered, as I wasn't going to buy anyway. So I didn't give the little scroat a piece of my mind, just stood up and left.

11k miles. So realistically, Â£18-19k would be a decent part-ex (depending on what you're buying and from where), and Â£20-21k retail.


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree

My Car consists of :

- 2.0 TDI Sport
- Sports Alloy Wheels 4 Spoke
- Arm rest
- GmBH Votex Bodykit
- Brilliant Black
- Sympthony II & Bose
- FSI Tail Pipes
- Leather Sports Seats
-Light Pack

Kept Very nice and just short of 9,000 Miles

I'm thinking about an upgrade to a 3.2Q next year with DSG in Brilliant Red

What do you reckon you would get for your and mine private or part-ex

Mine --> http://www.david-mann.com/mycar/image8

David Mann


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I reckon, about Â£20k for yours and mine private, and about Â£18 part ex. But it depends what your upgrading to. If it's something much more expensive, you are likely to get more as they have more of a profit margin to play with.


----------



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

It's a nightmare I know, but dealers always offer a lot lower figures than you'd expect to get privately. It's nice and simple if you part-ex and a lot easier and convenient. No time wasters or canvassers to deal with.

I used to work in car sales and if you had a part-ex it was normally frowned upon so they wouldn't offer a brilliant deal. You'd be surprised how many people go with it though just simply for convenience. A nice idea if you can afford to loose that sort of money.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep. And I guess it's worse still if you are part ex-ing say an Audi at a BMW dealer. Essentially you will have to finance both dealerships' profit on the car, as the BMW dealer flogs the car to an Audi dealer: we can't possibly have an Audi parked next to our lovely Bimmers on the forecourt. :roll:


----------

